# Good Luck To All



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm leaving in a couple of hours to spend the week in Athens chasing Bambi.

Good luck to everybody, take a bunch of pics and be safe.

Kim


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

Good Luck Lundy.... This will be the first time in about 40 years I'll miss deer season. But ya do what has to be done to keep going. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Leaving soon myself. Good luck and be careful.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck lundy. Looking forward to seeing your pics of all those deer. Heading out in the morning myself.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

m/l,loads,knife,tags,clothes ready,quad fueled, all check.ready to go.come on 6:30a.m. time to leave the house and hit the stand.everybody have a safe and enjoyable hunting season.the bragging and b s starts after legal shooting time.lol


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

My 12 yo and myself just fine tuned the guns for a second time, just to make sure it was'nt the gun....come on big bucks


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Good luck to all!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Heading that way too right on the corner of athens and morgan co. see ya next week good luck and be safe to all


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Good Luck to all - and be safe!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good luck...will be hunting Hocking, Franklin, Fairfield, Delaware counties this coming week. Tour de gun week


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> Good Luck Lundy.... This will be the first time in about 40 years I'll miss deer season. But ya do what has to be done to keep going. Be safe out there guys.


Same here, I havnt missed opening day in 13 years but the wife is pregnant and could go into labor any day and I dont get a phone signal in deer camp not to mention more days off work. Gotta do whatcha gotta do. Good luck to all those heading out though, be safe!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

For the first time in 16 years I wont be gun hunting ! Was very fortunate to shoot 4 with my bow in November . I will definitely be missing it while I am at work tomorrow . 

Good Luck to all and BE SAFE !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good luck and BE SAFE!! im opting out of gun season this year. im still going tomorrow, im just taking the bow instead. i only want one more deer and if i kill it with the gun, my bow seasons over.lol.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Headed out the back door here in a minute..good luck everyone!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

How did you do Lundy? You always have good pics any this year?


----------

